# Any vape shops that ship Outside of SA?



## Necropolis (9/10/17)

Hey, 

Recently moved to New Zealand and am running low on some of the SA juices that I really enjoy - do any of the SA Vape shops offer international shipping at all? 

Or am I barking up the wrong tree? 

Cheers!


----------



## Silver (9/10/17)

Ah, nice to see you again @Necropolis

Have moved this to the "who has stock" subforum so the vendors can help you out directly here

Hope you get some of the vendors to help

I do recall one or two other members having ordered from local vendors to ship overseas
Maybe not NZ, but other countries on the continent

@RenaldoRheeder - did you ever try this out?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necropolis (9/10/17)

Thanks @Silver - Wasn't entirely sure where this thread would fit in best.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (10/10/17)

Necropolis said:


> Thanks @Silver - Wasn't entirely sure where this thread would fit in best.



@Necropolis - Vapour Mountain has kindly agreed to ship XXX to Nigeria for me. It did take a bit long to get here (I am actually collecting my parcel today), but that is due to Nigerian shipping - nothing else. @Oupa might be able to comment or email them at info@vapourmountain.co.za. They are a great bunch and always willing to assist. 


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (10/10/17)

We can ship anywhere... drop us an email with your request and we will send you a quote for shipping.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

